# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  This Is What Happens When You Track Your Sleep Obsessively - San Francisco Chronicle

## Dream Guide Team

*This Is What Happens When You Track Your Sleep Obsessively**San Francisco Chronicle*After the blogger got a Zeo for Christmas, the blogger wanted to test out 11 things, including the benefits of using melatonin, *lucid dreaming*, and any effects of vitamin D on sleep. You can see an impressively regular sleep cycle, cycling between REM *...**and more »*

----------

